

Nokia Confirms Lumia 900 Software Glitch, Offers Fix and $100 Credit - barista
http://allthingsd.com/20120410/nokia-confirms-lumia-900-software-glitch-has-fix-and-giving-buyers-100-credit/

======
jabo
My iPhone's 2-year contract will be expiring soon and I wanted to give the
Lumia 900 a serious consideration. So I had the chance to walk into an AT&T
store today to try out the phone. I wanted to test the browser and the
internet didn't work on the phone! Both WiFi and data didn't work! I asked the
store people and they tried and it still didn't work. Finally I was asked to
try out the browser on another Samsung Win7 phone nearby. Little did I know
that it was an issue with the Lumia 900!

